# Round Jewelry Box!!!



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

Need some help?
I want to make a round jewelry box.
But don’t know how to go about this.
What is the best way to build it?

Thanks…..
Chris Dunfee


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Lots of ways, from thin-ply glue ups around a form, to steam bending, to stave construction, or making them like the Amish with one thin single ply that you just mate together like a hoop. Or go earthy-smearthy ying-yang fang shooey and hollow our a small log and make the top from the end grain cut-off.

Other ways too I am sure. there is no "best" way to build one unless you have a set of very well defined parameters you can identitfy; then you might match a prticular method or process to the set of goals you are trying to achieve. 

Be creative, artistic, and do not accept less than perfect execution from yourself, that's all. Super easy.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've made them a couple of different ways. You could do a thin ply lamination to a curve of your choice. Or, you could use a bending ply (also called wiggle wood), and then veneer the inside and outside. Or, you could use solid wood and make a pattern and make identical ring cutouts (could be done with a router, band saw, jig saw, or a scroll saw) and then glue 'em all together one on top of the other.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

One word. Lathe.


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been thinking about it. I want to making a round jig and use the router and make rings and glue them up.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

I also wanted to create one and this thread is so helpful.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

*round jewelry box*

43 - you could try this if you have a scroll saw. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD_yDSKsecM&feature=related
Steve Good - made two videos of making a candy dish on the scroll saw. I 
used this same method and made numerous items and some were pretty
large - and I do not see why you could not make a round jewelry box. Using different woods for the layers - would make a beautiful box - and you could make top the same way - then you would have to use a method for making the drawers for the inside.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

when i make circles i use a router, the two metal fence poles are in the router and the other end is in a piece of wood with screws holding them in, then put the centre screw in the wood you want your ring to be in making sure everything in cramped down so when you router the ring out nothing moves.

hope this made sence!


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

LarrySch said:


> 43 - you could try this if you have a scroll saw.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD_yDSKsecM&feature=related
> Steve Good - made two videos of making a candy dish on the scroll saw. I
> used this same method and made numerous items and some were pretty
> large - and I do not see why you could not make a round jewelry box. Using different woods for the layers - would make a beautiful box - and you could make top the same way - then you would have to use a method for making the drawers for the inside.



Thats a really good Idea but i do not have a scroll saw. but I like the idea of making each layer a different wood. I think that will look nice.
have to see what woods i can get my hands on.


thanks...
chris


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

Jimbo. said:


> when i make circles i use a router, the two metal fence poles are in the router and the other end is in a piece of wood with screws holding them in, then put the centre screw in the wood you want your ring to be in making sure everything in cramped down so when you router the ring out nothing moves.
> 
> hope this made sence!



Yes I understand what you are saying. I made a jig for my router to cut circles out of Plexiglas.


----------

